# In Memory of.....



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

all the people who lost thier lives eight years ago today!! May we never forget! [/b]

also a huge thank you to all our troops, current and former, as well as our local fire and police forces! God Bless and protect you all![/b]


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

AMEN Scott, well said 

David


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*GOD BLESS AMERICA !!*


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Let us never forget....


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Please take few minutes of your time to read this article - 

http://www.newyorker.com/archive/20...ntPage=all

...and remember that heroes came from everywhere on that day.

The hero in this story was also highlighted in the Reader's Digest article on the heroes of 9/11, and also commemorated in the movie 'We were soldiers once, and young...'

He was a Cornishman called Rick Rescola. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

What an awesome story. Reading this today has left me totally humbled. What a true hero, the last paragraph tells it all. Thank you for giving us this link. 
Paul


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

The media is reluctant to publish photos like these. I guess they are too scary. I wonder what was going through their minds. Hope they had a chance to call home.



















Makes me mad.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

What makes me mad is the amount of people in this country that have dismissed this act of terrorism on our country as nothing more than something that happened in the past. If it didn't directly effect them, it wasn't a big deal. 

God Bless America


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

OR those who believe that George Bush was involved in this plan to do this. They can't be serious.


----------

